# Hardtails



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Anybody seen any hardtails (blue runners) showing up yet in the Pensacola area?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nope, haven't seen any lately. There's been scattered schools of large hardtails running the jetty in Panama City Beach though. Guessing that doesn't really help you though.. Haha.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Appreciate it - If they're there they'll be here soon!


----------

